# Neutral Eyeshadow Combinations



## Elusive21 (Aug 29, 2009)

I usually like colourful and dramatic eye makeup (it always puts me in a good mood lol) but lately I've been wanting to learn how to do a natural look using neutral eyeshadow colours.

I'm obviously having a hard time with this. The only one that I like so far is woodwinked over the lid with tempting in the crease.

I'd really appreciate it if you guys could tell me some of your favorite eyeshadow combinations for a natural look. 


Thank you!


----------



## supercelestine (Aug 29, 2009)

Check out this site (below). Basically its your new bestie. Just click on the letter of the alphabet for the eyeshadow you would like combos for and volia. 

Here is the link for the "W" combos (w for woodwinked)

Eyeshadow Combinations | MacMakeup.net


----------



## Elusive21 (Aug 29, 2009)

^ thanks! that's a great site.


----------



## dolcekatiana (Aug 29, 2009)

For a natural look I love going shimmery all over the lid and matte in the crease. I love just about any neutral color w/ Espresso e/s in the crease. Espresso is just the perfect brown that can be packed on for a more intense look or blended for the softest look. My fave combos are:

Naked Lunch all over lid w/ Espresso in crease
Ricepaper all over lid w/ Espresso in crease

The most natural look I ever do though is all matte w/ Brule all over the lid and Espresso in the crease.

HTH!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 29, 2009)

I love to go matte or satin on the lid and sparkly in the crease, or I will go for matte with both. I love doing shroom on the lid with wedge in the crease, and one of my other favorites is woodwinked on the lid with mulch in the crease. HTH!


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm WOC but I like cork or soba on the lid with texture or saddle in the crease. I'm actually not a huge fan of espresso on me. Too dark for my taste. I bought soft brown this weekend so I will try that out this week.

Also, there was a girl on YT named Eily311 who did a nice pink neutral look. She used BN Sante Fe, Cork, Shroom. I don't have the Santa Fe, so I use Girlie, and it turns out nice.

HTH


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Aug 30, 2009)

Heres my fave sexy neutral eye
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nylon-Highlight
All That Glitters-lid
Romp-Crease
Espresso-Line top + bottom and blend for a smokey sexy look


----------

